# Molly's seat belt test



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well yesterday we bought Molly a seatbelt for the car so tried it out this afternoon. She did really well she whined a bit but she is a big whiner anyhow

It was way better than having that crate in the back seat. She just lied there and didn't move around hardly which surprised me. She was a good girl. Her first car ride out of the crate She's a big girl now

Here are a few pics of her in the back seat. Her brown head looks sort of red or orange cause the sun was shining! Love the last one she was so cute


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks adorable and she looks safe!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah she's such a little bean! How cute!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this - I was thinking about this as an alternative to a car crate as they take up so much room!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sumes said:


> Thanks for sharing this - I was thinking about this as an alternative to a car crate as they take up so much room!



It's great we should of done this sooner! So much easier and more space


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I might invest in one of those...!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is not a fan of her seat belt, she twists around gets her back legs trapped by the seat belt and is generally a goon.
Molly on the other hand looks and is angelic


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, Miss Molly looks like a real grown up big girl! Good to see the seat belt in action, thanks.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I have used a seat belt for Poppy from day one. She just lays there with her eyes boring into my back she very rarely goes to sleep. Only sits up when I first put her in she lays down as soon as I pull away.
Definitely much better than a crate x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i have been using one for some time .and it works great. But please look up on google what the government test show about then please..like i still use mine because it is the only way ,but they don't get a very good rating ok please look it up


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The one I got is called Pet Safety Harness by Top Paw. If fits her really well I got the small since her girth is only 16 inches (40.6 cm). I will have to check out that site to see if it really is safe..............for now though it's better than nothing!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

The one I got is called Pet Safety Harness by Top Paw. If fits her really well I got the small since her girth is only 16 inches (40.6 cm). I will have to check out that site to see if it really is safe..............for now though it's better than nothing!
09-02-2013 05:56 PM


Oh yes it is the best you can use .like i said i have been using one for a few months now ,and it is better then nothing. I'm just saying to read what the test say that is all..and one thing I'm not sure of is what size did did they use for the test.to me it looked like a boxer. so i don't know what if any thing they tested with a small dog.OK you know what i mean .I did not get all the info from all the test and they did not say.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

http://centerforpetsafety.org/research/

hi people i found this i don't know if this will help you..but you all know i still keep ginger in a harness and seat belt,even though they say it will fail in a car crash. but it still will protect her in the case of stopping very fast. it will stop her from hitting the front seat right, .i hope very soon some one would come out with a safety harness that really was safe


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are very happy in their seat belts. They just lie still and sleep. They don't like being in their crate in my boot very much.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki is not a fan of her seat belt, she twists around gets her back legs trapped by the seat belt and is generally a goon.
> Molly on the other hand looks and is angelic


Molly can be a goon too ha!! She looks like an angel but doesn't always behave like one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe big girl Molly Pocket!! you and lady are seat belt twins...we have that one too.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks so cute, those eyes... Dudley has a harness and seat belt strap for long journeys, always like him attached in the car especially on a motorway, it may not do much in a serious crash but in a prang that may just smash open a door or window it will hopefully mean he is not running scared along a busy road.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

What a cutie-pa-tootie!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OHHHHH my what a lovely bunch of puppy's .they are all so beautiful, and well behaved .you would.t even know they are there there so good


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> What a cutie-pa-tootie!


Ha!! I haven't heard that word "cutie-pa-tootie" in a long time I remember Rosie O'donnell used to say it all the time!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Molly has the most enchanting eyes!!! She looks quite safe and tolerant!! Way to go!


----------

